# Hinweise zum Belly Boot



## sfera-haiza (3. April 2014)

Hi,

ich bin seit kurzen Besitzer eines Belly Bootes. ( habe es am WE bei mir, war ein eBay Gebrauchtkauf).
Mein Ziel sind Binnenseen,- Talsperren.

Gibts wichtige Dinge zum Thema Sicherheit, die man wissen sollte? Wie ist das Boot zu warten?
Irgendwas bei der handhabung zu beachten? Wenn man kentert gleich die Wathose ausziehen kann ich mir denken, da sie einen in die Tiefe ziehen würde. Daher denke ich sollte man die Hose oben auch nicht zumachen würde ich tippen.

Naja evtl. habt ihr da noch weitere Tips.
Anker gegen Abtreiben habe ich bereits.


----------



## mlkzander (3. April 2014)

*AW: Hinweise zum Belly Boot*

eine wathose zieht nicht runter, wenn sie voll wasser ist, (weitverbreiteter irrtum)
wie soll dich das wasser, wenn du im wasser bist runterziehen?

deswegen oben zu machen (gürtel) dann hast du eine art luftblase in der hose, 
die dich aber ggf. mit dem kopf unter wasser drücken kann, weil der
auftrieb an den beinen ist..........

übrigends gilt das für jegliche bekleidung, es gibt weder auf noch abtrieb

das ertrinken ist meist auf panik, fehlverhalten etc. zurückzuführen


----------



## sfera-haiza (3. April 2014)

*AW: Hinweise zum Belly Boot*

Ah ok, dann bin ich also einem Irrglauben aufgesessen.


----------



## Heimdall (4. April 2014)

*AW: Hinweise zum Belly Boot*

Neopren schwimmt außerdem.


----------



## Brikz83 (4. April 2014)

*AW: Hinweise zum Belly Boot*

Und nicht vergessen eine Rettungsweste zu tragen.


----------



## zanderzone (4. April 2014)

*AW: Hinweise zum Belly Boot*

Viele machen sich da auch viel zu viele Gedanken! Ich bin nämlich der Meinung, dass es unmöglich ist, aus einem Belly Boot zu rutschen. Wer dieses Kunststück doch hinbekommt es der allergrößte Grobmotoriker überhaupt. Ich trage nur eine Schwimmweste, wenn es auf riesige Seen, oder auf die Ostsee gehen sollte. Wichtig ist eigentlich nur, dass dein Belly Boot mehrere Luftkammern hat. Da machen die Leute nämlich den größten Fehler, dass sie sich Bellys um die 100 € kaufen. Man ist nämlich von dem Belly abhängig und nicht von einer Schwimmweste.


----------



## sfera-haiza (4. April 2014)

*AW: Hinweise zum Belly Boot*

Ich hoffe jetzt nurnoch, dass mein Hose dicht ist . Werde zusehen Zeitnah gleich einfach mal ohne zu angeln mal eine Testfahrt auf nem See zu machen


----------



## sfera-haiza (6. April 2014)

*AW: Hinweise zum Belly Boot*

Habe mein Boot in den Händen. Hat unten eine Einkammer. naja, ... man sollte es überleben.
Dann hat es nochmal bei den Rückenlehne eine kleinere Hammer.
Mal schauen wie das Wetter so die Tage ist um einfach mal so zu nem See zu fahren und es mal testen damit sich zu bewegen.
Die Angst rauszurutschen war auch unbegründet denn man sitzt ja mit dem Hintern doch tief und hat vorne im Schritt auch nochmal eine Sicherung, so dass man also garnicht rausrutschen kann.

Wird bestimmt eine spaßige Angelegenheit und ich freue mich auf meine erste Testfahrt dadrin.


----------



## zanderzone (7. April 2014)

*AW: Hinweise zum Belly Boot*

Was hast du denn für ein Belly?


----------



## sfera-haiza (7. April 2014)

*AW: Hinweise zum Belly Boot*

So,,... bin es heute mal gefahren. geangelt habe ich nicht. habe dafür mal den Anker geworfen und mal ein wenig geschaut wie man damit im Wasser liegt. Da kann man in der Tat nicht so leicht mit kentern meinen Anker 1,5KG habe ich über verschiedene Seiten hochgeholt und selbst nach vorne hin lag man super im Wasser.
Ist ein Boot von Ron Thomson.

Macht echt Laune!


----------



## zanderzone (16. April 2014)

*AW: Hinweise zum Belly Boot*

Für den Preis ist das Belly ok!


----------



## sfera-haiza (16. April 2014)

*AW: Hinweise zum Belly Boot*

Nur nervts gerade, dass ich wirklich 120km eine DStrecke fahren muss um am Edersee das zu nutzen. Alles andere was ich bei mir hier in der Nähe habe da muss man enweder bei denen was Mieten oder nur Ufer *kotz* :-(


----------



## zanderzone (22. April 2014)

*AW: Hinweise zum Belly Boot*

Das ist mein Glück, dass ich direkt an der Grenze zu Holland wohne! Aber für richtig gute Reviere muss ich auch 100 km fahren. Das nehme ich aber in kauf, denn dort hat man auch eine Fanggarantie. Die Deutschen sind da leider immer ein bissel engstiering, was das Bootsangeln angeht. In Holland darf man damit auf fast jeden Tümpel.


----------



## sfera-haiza (22. April 2014)

*AW: Hinweise zum Belly Boot*

Jab aber Holland hat doch diese doofe Regel des zurücksetzens denke ich. Dann kann ich mir ja das angeln klemmen wenn ich wieder komme und nix für die Pfanne habe.


----------



## tlang78 (23. April 2014)

*AW: Hinweise zum Belly Boot*

In Holland sagt kein Mensch etwas wenn man sich einen Fisch für die Pfanne mit nach Hause nimmt! 

Die Leute den jeden Fisch abschlagen und Müllsäckeweise vom Gewässer schleppen sollten einfach mal umdenken. Warum ist wohl der Fischbestand in Holland so gut?

Aber zurück zum Thema.

Bei uns ist es geduldet, obwohl bootsangeln verboten ist, vom Belly aus zu fischen. Irgendwie sind die sich nicht ganz einig ob das nun ein Boot, Schwimmring oder ne Luftmatraze ist. 

Das Ding ist schon sicher, würde trotzdem mit dem Belly nie alleine auf Tour gehen. Ein kapitaler Fisch kann einem im Belly ganz schön zu schaffen machen.


----------



## sfera-haiza (23. April 2014)

*AW: Hinweise zum Belly Boot*

Ich bin auch keiner der Maßlos mitnimmt auf Teufel komm raus. Mitgenommen wird was verwertet werden kann und wenn ich genug habe gehe ich auch. Aus Spaß weiter Fische zu ärgern mache ich nicht.


Naja mein Belly liegt mit mir etwa 1/3tel nicht ganz unter Wasser wenn ich drin sitze. Da kann auch was größeres kommen aber auf die sehe ich es normal nicht ab. Gut beißen können die auch auf die "kleineren" Köder.


----------



## zanderzone (23. April 2014)

*AW: Hinweise zum Belly Boot*



sfera-haiza schrieb:


> Jab aber Holland hat doch diese doofe Regel des zurücksetzens denke ich. Dann kann ich mir ja das angeln klemmen wenn ich wieder komme und nix für die Pfanne habe.



Ich weiss nicht, wo das Märchen herkommt, aber ich darf zwei Zander pro Tag entnehmen. Richtig ist, dass es einige Gegenden gibt, wo das zurücksetzten Pficht ist. 
Natürlich entnehme ich auch mal nen 50-60 cm Zander. Ist dort auch kein Thema!


----------

